# Compressor repair help



## Hike-n-Hunter (11 mo ago)

My dad has passed and i have his old Sears Craftsman compressor and the motor still works. The regulator blew out. In the pics you can see the old manifold with the blown regulator and the black tube on the back bottom screws into the hole in the tank. The pressure switch screws into the top of the manifold. I need help with some pics or drawing of how to repair this with a new modern manifold and regulator. Im afraid to rig it up wrong. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hike-n-Hunter (11 mo ago)




----------



## Hike-n-Hunter (11 mo ago)




----------



## Hike-n-Hunter (11 mo ago)




----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Hike-n-Hunter, 

Try this setup from Amazon if you want a cheap solution

Stephen









Secbolt Pressure Switch Manifold Regulator Gauges Air Compressor Pressure Switch Control Valve 90-120PSI (Horizontal Switch) - - Amazon.com


Secbolt Pressure Switch Manifold Regulator Gauges Air Compressor Pressure Switch Control Valve 90-120PSI (Horizontal Switch) - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com







Hike-n-Hunter said:


> My dad has passed and i have his old Sears Craftsman compressor and the motor still works. The regulator blew out. In the pics you can see the old manifold with the blown regulator and the black tube on the back bottom screws into the hole in the tank. The pressure switch screws into the top of the manifold. I need help with some pics or drawing of how to repair this with a new modern manifold and regulator. Im afraid to rig it up wrong. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hike-n-Hunter (11 mo ago)

stevon said:


> Hike-n-Hunter,
> 
> Try this setup from Amazon if you want a cheap solution
> 
> ...


thank you i will


----------



## Airluke (Sep 25, 2021)

Bet


Hike-n-Hunter said:


> thank you i will


ter replace the pressure relief valve while you’re at it


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Airluke,

The replacement manifold already comes with a new safety pressure release valve set at the correct value.

Stephen



Hike-n-Hunter said:


> thank you i will


----------

